# I am seriously about to go postal. Sawzall blade keeps coming out!!!



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

nEighter said:


> I was in Lowes and the tool guy (really cool guy who helped me get my mitre saw REAL cheap) told me they are owned by Dewalt. So wether I get the black and decker firestorm sawzall or a Dewalt or Bosch.. they are all owned by the same company anyway.


You really need to learn who to take your advice from. bLowes? :blink:

Last time I checked Dewalt, Porter-Cable, & Delta are all owned by B&D

Bosch owns Skil (or the other way around, who knows)

Buyign one is _not_ like buying another, just because one company owns both.

I have a corded dewalt that I've had for a year and works great, no blades coming out. I've been thinking I'd buy the makita AVT next, but I don't know.

As far as PC? I have a PC and Dewalt orbital sander and the PC sucks ass compared to my dewalt. :shutup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Winchester said:


> .............As far as PC? I have a PC and Dewalt orbital sander and the PC sucks ass compared to my dewalt. :shutup:


I find just the opposite,
though I wouldn't say the
DW totally sucks, 
just not as good as.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> IThose of us touting our 5-10 year old saws probably aren't the best to listen to though, because a lot can change in that length of time. Ultimately, about the best you can do is go with a good name, features and feel that suit you. :thumbsup:


 
Change for the worse? I wouldn't want to have to replace my old Milwakee! I would probably cry.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Winchester said:


> You really need to learn who to take your advice from. bLowes? :blink:
> 
> Last time I checked Dewalt, Porter-Cable, & Delta are all owned by B&D
> 
> ...



Oh sure pic on me for going to Lowes arty: On the original post I said I basically wanted something that would last me a year, it lasted WAY longer than that so really I have gotten my money out of this lil guy, but sucks that it RUNS but can't keep the damn blade for SH!T!! 

You want to know something funny? I have actually been using my Jigsaw quite a bit lately! :laughing: I think it is kinda funny cause we have all these intense saws, with 12" blades.. and sometimes busting out the jigsaw is what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Change for the worse? I wouldn't want to have to replace my old Milwakee! I would probably cry.


What?!? You don't have a green one? :laughing:

You've seen what I think of my Milwaukee earlier in the thread. But as satisfied and complacent as we may be, it's _possible_ something better has come out.

















Oh, look! A pig just flew past my window! :biggrin:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> What?!? You don't have a green one? :laughing:
> 
> You've seen what I think of my Milwaukee earlier in the thread. But as satisfied and complacent as we may be, it's _possible_ something better has come out.
> 
> ...


If Festool made a dust free one I would have been all over it a long time ago!!!

I too love my Milwakee.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> What?!? You don't have a green one? :laughing:
> 
> You've seen what I think of my Milwaukee earlier in the thread. But as satisfied and complacent as we may be, it's _possible_ something better has come out.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::laughing:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Milwaukee is the standard for a reason.
we usually refer to a reciprocating saw as a "Sawzall" regardless the brand, although I own quite a few of them, the orbital saw I bought about two years ago is badass! heavy but awesome!

Same goes with "Skillsaw" and "Hilti" for powder actuated tools & Porter cable for door routers & planers and jigs.

with cordless drills Makita used to be the standard but then gave it up to Dewalt and now I think it's anyones game. I own Makitas, Dewalts, Ridgid and Hilti and all have their Pro's and Cons... and all have battery trouble.

Bosch is the sh!t when it comes to rotor hammers, I have all from the bulldog to the full size concrete breaker, and finally I like Milwaukee again for hole shooters and core hole drills, I don't own one but every plumber I know has a Milwaukee core hole saw.


----------

